# Visa approved today!



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

Dear All,

I know I have been whinging and complaining about DIAC in here for a few weeks already.

But I just wanna tell you that my 175 has been approved TODAY (Almost fell off my chair when I checked my email today).

Thanks all for giving me a laugh and supporting me and telling me that DIAC is useless and all, as it was great fun.

My initial entry date is before 27 Jan 2010.

My Timeline below:-

Visa Lodged : 8th Oct 2009
CO Allocated : 21st Jan 2010 (Requested Medicals, PCC and Form 80, and further proof of employment in Skilled Occupation - payslips, letter from employer)
PCC Emailed : 30th Jan 2010
Medicals Sent and Received : 8th February 2010
CO Contacted : 8th March 2010 for Australian Federal Police Clearance as I was living as a student in Australia for 4 years (1994 to 1997)
Australian Federal Police Cert Sent and Received : 23 March 2010

VISA GRANTED : 14th APRIL 2010!!!!


----------



## Kanags_Aussie (Jul 19, 2009)

Congratulations and all the very best !!!!


----------



## benjiross (Feb 19, 2010)

COngrats!
Now all that remains is to sort out how to get your guitars into Australia!
Where and when do you plan to enter?


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

benjiross said:


> COngrats!
> Now all that remains is to sort out how to get your guitars into Australia!
> Where and when do you plan to enter?


Thanks guys...

Not only my 3 guitars... I also have 1 wife and 3 kids....

I plan to make an initial entry on the 15th September 2010.... then moving there permanently will be another issue altogether


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Wish u very best Wild Beast for ur visa grant 
BTW what is ur ACS timeline???? I am* in process * for ACS. 


Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Thanks guys...
> 
> Not only my 3 guitars... I also have 1 wife and 3 kids....
> 
> I plan to make an initial entry on the 15th September 2010.... then moving there permanently will be another issue altogether


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Wish u very best Wild Beast for ur visa grant
> BTW what is ur ACS timeline???? I am* in process * for ACS.


What is ACS? hahaha.... damn... I dont even know what's that


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations!!


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

hey WBB 

Congratulations to you  

Please correct your initial entry date and share your plans to move OZ.



Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I know I have been whinging and complaining about DIAC in here for a few weeks already.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS..
If you promise to play guitar.. i can sing congratulations for you.. ha ha ha.
Celebrate this moment and than start packing for the moove. 

Do you mean your initial entry is before 27/Jan/2011?


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

and yes, your VISA grant date is my Engagement Anniversary date 
i.e. 14th APRIL !!!! i.e. TODAY 





Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I know I have been whinging and complaining about DIAC in here for a few weeks already.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

I am talking abt skill assessment agency....... ur not computing professional???


Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> What is ACS? hahaha.... damn... I dont even know what's that


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I know I have been whinging and complaining about DIAC in here for a few weeks already.
> 
> ...


Congrats Kev! :clap2: Finally you GOT THE EMAIL


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Dolly


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah yeah 3 guitars, a wife, kids and ofcourse you.. thats a heavy package..

Congratulations.. one more gone


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

mr.india said:


> CONGRATULATIONS..
> If you promise to play guitar.. i can sing congratulations for you.. ha ha ha.
> Celebrate this moment and than start packing for the moove.
> 
> Do you mean your initial entry is before 27/Jan/2011?



OPPS... yeah... sorry guys... it's actually Before 27th January 2011.... 

anyway I'm going in with my wife and kids (maybe not the guitars yet) on the 15th Sept.... already booked the tickets today!!! Yeaaaayyy


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

erviren said:


> and yes, your VISA grant date is my Engagement Anniversary date
> i.e. 14th APRIL !!!! i.e. TODAY




Oh... hehe... Congratulations to you too... then now we have something in common...


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> I am talking abt skill assessment agency....... ur not computing professional???



Oh... My Skills Assessment was done by CPA Australia (Accountant)... so it was quite straightforward as they had all my records, etc... I got it within 2 weeks...


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Congrats Kev! :clap2: Finally you GOT THE EMAIL


Thanks SatPal.... and yours will be within the next few days too right?


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> yeah yeah 3 guitars, a wife, kids and ofcourse you.. thats a heavy package..
> 
> Congratulations.. one more gone



Another one bites the dust!


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Thanks SatPal.... and yours will be within the next few days too right?


Lets hope man..i have already past the 6 months  so I want good news from DIAC soon


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Lets hope man..i have already past the 6 months  so I want good news from DIAC soon


Mine is exactly 6 monhts 6 days... so you got a few more days to go man. haha


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Mine is exactly 6 monhts 6 days... so you got a few more days to go man. haha


haha mine is 6months 1day


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

WBB,

Can you share ticket costs and details with us? 
I am also checking sites to have best deal


Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> OPPS... yeah... sorry guys... it's actually Before 27th January 2011....
> 
> anyway I'm going in with my wife and kids (maybe not the guitars yet) on the 15th Sept.... already booked the tickets today!!! Yeaaaayyy


----------



## Stevie T (Jan 5, 2010)

Congratulations and good luck for your future
Steve


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

concrats to u ,cheers, its really good to hear when someone gets visa!
Best Wishes
Ria


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Borneo........

Congrats to you and family on getting Visa 175.
................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Mine is exactly 6 monhts 6 days... so you got a few more days to go man. haha


Congrats buddy... was ur CO also from Team-1?


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

Congrats!! for your GRANT...


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

erviren said:


> WBB,
> 
> Can you share ticket costs and details with us?
> I am also checking sites to have best deal


Oh.. the tickets for me, my wife, my 2 kids and my baby from my hometown in Malaysia, to KL (capital of malaysia), then to Melbourne.... and then from Melbourne to Sydney.... RETURN tickets are Malaysian Ringgit 5,000 (thats about USD1,500) for all of us...

I'm using AirAsia for Malaysia to Melbourne, and Jetstar from Melbourne to sydney


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

Stevie T said:


> Congratulations and good luck for your future
> Steve


Hey Thanks Steve

Really appreciate it.... I'm now planning WHAT TO DO next...


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

dimple saini said:


> concrats to u ,cheers, its really good to hear when someone gets visa!
> Best Wishes
> Ria



Hey Saini...thanks for the nice words.... you're too kind....


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

hari999999 said:


> Borneo........
> 
> Congrats to you and family on getting Visa 175.
> ................................................................................................................................
> ...



Hey Hari,

Thanks man... so are you already in Australia man?


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Congrats buddy... was ur CO also from Team-1?


Thanks Bro.

My CO was from Team 5.... if i go to Adelaide... I'll look her up and give her a big wet sloppy kiss!! (Hopefully she's hot!)


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

mohit2903 said:


> Congrats!! for your GRANT...


Thanks bro!


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> Hey Hari,
> 
> Thanks man... so are you already in Australia man?


No i am going next month to Australia.....
................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## Jiggi (Mar 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------

